# Bílý balet



## ilocas2

Dodnes jsem si myslel, že označení "Bílý balet" pro Real Madrid je mezinárodní. Zkusil jsem zadat "white ballet" do vyhledávače a nenašlo to absolutně nic, co by mělo něco společného s fotbalem. Zkusil jsem to i španělsky, italsky, francouzsky, německy a taky nic nevyšlo. Neví někdo, jak to u nás vzniklo? Jak k tomu ti novináři vůbec přišli?


----------



## bibax

Nulový výsledek hledání v tomto případě znamená pouze to, že neumíš hledat.



> Over the past 100 years, numerous icons of world football have donned the legendary white jerseys, which earned the club the nickname "white ballet" in the 1950s. The most famous among them include Alfredo di Stefano (most goals scored for the club), Günter Netzer, Paul Breitner, Jose Antonio Camacho, Manuel Sanchis jun. (most games played for the club), Michel, Bernd Schuster, Emilio Butragueño, Luis Figo, Raúl, Roberto Carlos, Zinedine Zidane, and David Beckham.


Musíš ještě něco přidat, např. "white ballet" "real madrid".


----------



## ilocas2

Dobrý, díky

Ale rozhodně se to tedy dnes už nepoužívá, protože kdyby to bylo běžné označení, vyhodilo by mi to spoustu výsledků.


----------



## Kyslík

Španělé to dnes vůbec nepoužívají. Mám pocit, že se tím původně označoval tým okolo Di Stéfana, u nás se to pak vžilo jako běžné označení pro Real Madrid obecně.


----------

